# إيه رأيكم فى العشم ؟؟



## +إيرينى+ (24 أكتوبر 2012)

حد مرة بعت لى e-mail 
و كتب لى عن راجل فرحان و مبتسم على طول 

و عمره طويل ..............و باين عليه الشباب

و سألوه ياترى إيه السر فى كدة ؟؟

قال : مش بأتعشم فى حد خالص خالص 

ف مش بزعل من حد 

----------------------------

إيه رأيكم فى العشم ؟؟؟


----------



## Critic (24 أكتوبر 2012)

هو حاجة معقدة كدة
لو ان مش متعشم فى حد خالص , ده معناها انك مبقتش بتثق فى حد , وبدأت تعمل حاجز مع اللى حواليك
ولو اتعشمت , دايما مش بيحصل اللى انت مستنيه وبتضايق
الواحد مش عارف يقول ايه
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل :t33:


----------



## girgis2 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*السؤال لغير الله مذلة
*​


----------



## +sano+ (24 أكتوبر 2012)

> *حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل​*


 *هنتحسبن كتير يا حج *​*انا مع كرتيك الموضوع محير جداا بس الارجح ان فعلاا متعشمش فى حد احسن ما ازعل واضايق نفسى​​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> إيه رأيكم فى العشم ؟؟؟


*طيب وهنعمل اية فى محمد فوزى اللى بيقول *
*ليا عشم وياك ياجميل ان بُحت بالسر تصونه *
*مكتوب عليا احب واميل وحبيبى واحشانى عيونه*
*هو العشم الزيادة بيسبب احباط لو بنينا عليه كل الحلول *
*من رأييى اننا نتعشم ...بس مايكونش العشم دة هو الحل الوحيد والنهائى الذى بدونه ستنهار المشكلة *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 أكتوبر 2012)

العشم هو ان شخص يطلب حق ليس له
الانسان بيحرج ومقدرش اكسف حد لو فى استطاعتى ذلك


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*

سهل آلإنسآن يقولهآ شفوياً علشآن يقوي بيهآ نفسه
لكن لمآ نيجى للوآقع صعب نبطل نعشم فى كل آلنآس
مش لإننآ مش هنعرف نعمل كدآ
لكننآ كبشر بطبيعتنآ محتآجين نحس إن فيه حد في حيآتنآ نقدر نعشم فيه .. 
شخص فيه بينه وبينآ من *رصيد آلمشآعر* إللى يخلينآ لمآ نحتآج بعض نلآقى إلى يسند ويدعم ويخفف أحمآل قلوبنآ
ومع ذلكـ فيه حدود للعشم .. علشآن مآنتصدمش فى توقعآتنآ
على شوية محبة لو هم خآلفوهآ أحيآناً

أمآ إللى بطل يعشم .. ممكن يحس بإكتفآء أو سلآم آهآ
لكن *هيفضل جوآهـ شئ نآقص*
*:flowers:*



*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*جربت اتعشم فى ناس كتير و أخدت أكبر مقالب .. فبطلت بصراحة .. و مش قلة ثقة أد ماهى بشترى دماغى .. لو اللى قدامك انسان يستاهل الثقة هيديهالك من غير ما تتعشمى او تنتظرى انتى رد الفعل .. لكن هتتعشمى هتعلقى نفسك على الفاضى و فى الغالب هتتجرحى و صدقينى مش موضوع سوء اختيار الانسان اللى بتتعشمى فيه لكن اوقات كتير العشم بيبقى اكبر من اللى قدامك أو حمل عليه أو بيبقى سوء فهم لمكانتك عند الشخصية دى 

عشان كدة بأفضل اننا منتعشمش أوى فى حد سيبيها على ربنا و لو اللى قدامك فعلا يستحق الثقة دى هتلاقيه من غير عشم بيقدم اللى عنده بحب *


----------



## Desert Rose (27 أكتوبر 2012)

مش عارفه هتصدقينى ولا لا بس بجد انا مش بقيت بنتظر او اتوقع اى حاجة من حد 
مش هقولك لان الناس بقت وحشة ولانهم كلهم انانيين والكلام الفاضى ده 
لان انا من ضمن فئة الناس بردو فلو انا هقول الناس بقت انانية يبقا انا من ضمنهم بردو فمينفعش انى اقف على منصة واحكم على الناس انهم فيهم كذا وكذا لانى مش احسن منهم 
بس انا قصدى لانى عارفه الضعف البشرى ولان انا شخصيا خذلت ناس اتعشموا فيا ومقدرتش اعمل اللى هما طلبوه منى فبردو بتوقع ده من الاخرين ممكن يكون لاسباب قهرية مقدروش يعملو اللى طلبته منهم او ممكن يكون بمزاجهم , مش هتفرق 
بس بجد بطلت اتوقع اى حاجة ولا احط املى على ان اى شخص ممكن يحللى مشكلتى 
لو عمل وساعدنى يبقا مشكور جدا ولو معملش يبقا مشكور بردو 
ساعات بجد بقيت بحس ان بقا عندى blunt emotions ناحية كل حاجة فى الحياة


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أكتوبر 2012)

عم عشم مات والمعامله خد وهات !


----------



## soso a (20 يونيو 2013)

دايما بحب احط نفسى فى وضع ان الناس تتعشم فيا يعنى اعطى واساعد لكن ان اتعشم بيهم او اثق بيهم شخصيات قليله جداااااا وبكون خلاص قريتهم وفهمتهم قوى 

بس فعلا الافضل متتعشمش على راى المثل تقريبا بيقول الشكوى لغير الله مذله  ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 يوليو 2013)

مبقتـش عشمـان في حـد .. ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يوليو 2013)

*ما هو تعريفك للـ "عشم"*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ما هو تعريفك للـ "عشم"*​



*تعريفى أنا ؟؟

أعتقد هو تعريف كل الناس

العشم هو :

إن الواحد بيبقى متوقع ردود أفعال محتملة (تصرفات) فى موقف أو فى مشكلة من ناس مهمين بالنسبة له 

*


----------



## Alexander.t (18 يوليو 2013)

عم عشم مات والمعامله خد وهات !


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *تعريفى أنا ؟؟*
> 
> *أعتقد هو تعريف كل الناس*
> 
> ...


إيه ده-- انا كنت فاكرا العشم هو لما الواحد يطلب خدمه معينه من حد-- 
 او يطلب من حد يعمل شىء معين--
مش كنت عارفا إنها  توقع ردود افعال--
مممممممممم و لا إيه!!! انا اتلغبط...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 يوليو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> إيه ده-- انا كنت فاكرا العشم هو لما الواحد يطلب خدمه معينه من حد--
> او يطلب من حد يعمل شىء معين--
> مش كنت عارفا إنها  توقع ردود افعال--
> مممممممممم و لا إيه!!! انا اتلغبط...



*ما هيا هيا يا حبو هتجنينى ليه ؟؟:smil12:

*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يوليو 2013)

لا مش هى هى--
 انا اقصد العشم ده مش بيجى غير مع الطلب-- فهمانى هههههههه

يعنى  مثلا لما انا اكون لازم اعمل حاجه او عايزا شىء مش عارفا اجيبه-- ساعتها ممكن اطلب من حد بعشم يعملى الخدمه دى--

 مش رد فعل--
 و لا انتى تقصدى بعد ما تطلبى الخدمه دى رد الفع بتاع الى قدامك هو ده العشم؟؟

 هو انا بقول ايه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 يوليو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لا مش هى هى--
> انا اقصد العشم ده مش بيجى غير مع الطلب-- فهمانى هههههههه
> 
> يعنى  مثلا لما انا اكون لازم اعمل حاجه او عايزا شىء مش عارفا اجيبه-- ساعتها ممكن اطلب من حد بعشم يعملى الخدمه دى--
> ...



*لا أنا أقصد العشم مش لازم يسبقه طلب

يعنى موقف معين حصل

و كنتى تتوقعى من شخص ما (و لنفرض الزوج) إنه يتصرف تصرف معين __ دا إسمه عشم

يعنى مثلا تتوقعى من إبنك لما يكبر إنه يقف جنبك لو إحتاجتى له فى مرض مثلا بعد الشر

طبعا من غير ما تطلبى__ دا اسمه عشم

*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يوليو 2013)

اااااه -- انا كنت فاكرا العشم الى هو لازم يكون مربوط بطلب--طلب خدمه معينه-- حتى كنت بسمع جمله" انا بطلب بعشم-- او انا عشمانا فيك تعملى الخدمه الفولانيه" كدا يعنى---
 فههههمت....


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 يوليو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اااااه -- انا كنت فاكرا العشم الى هو لازم يكون مربوط بطلب--طلب خدمه معينه-- حتى كنت بسمع جمله" انا بطلب بعشم-- او انا عشمانا فيك تعملى الخدمه الفولانيه" كدا يعنى---
> فههههمت....



*بطلب أو من غير طلب

فى الحاتين أسمهم عشم 

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *تعريفى أنا ؟؟
> 
> أعتقد هو تعريف كل الناس
> 
> ...



*لا ..... مش ده العشم بالمفهوم المجتمعى ...... العشم مجتمعيا مربوط بكلمة "معلش" .... أى أن تتوقع من الآخرين أن يمنحوك ما لا تستحقه لمجرد أن هناك نوع من المودة معهم ..... كأن يأتى أحد المعارف ليعمل فى مؤسسة أنا اترأسها ...... ويتوقع منى راتب, أو مركز, أكثر من زملاءه .... أو أكثر مما يستحقه لمجرد أن هناك نوع من المودة بيننا ...... وهذا بالطبع أمر مرفوض*


----------



## oesi no (18 يوليو 2013)

العشم 
انك تطلب حاجة مش من حقك (سميها بقى حقد طبقى سميها طمع سميها زى ما تسميها )
انك تتدخل فى شئون غيرك (تطفل بحجة انه بينا عشم )
مصطلح عربي او مصرى بحت هذا والله اعلم 
بكره العشم ده لانى مش بتعشم فى حد خير ابدا 
كل الناس غير اسوياء الى ان يثبتوا العكس
نيتى سو انا  انا عارف


----------



## soso a (21 يوليو 2013)

انا كنت بفهمها ان حد محتاج خدمه ومتعشم انك تساعد 

ان انا محتاجه شئ ومتعشمه فى حد يساعدنى 



لكن معنى الكلام ده بعرفه انه واسطه ورشوه 



​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا ..... مش ده العشم بالمفهوم المجتمعى ...... العشم مجتمعيا مربوط بكلمة "معلش" .... أى أن تتوقع من الآخرين أن يمنحوك ما لا تستحقه لمجرد أن هناك نوع من المودة معهم ..... كأن يأتى أحد المعارف ليعمل فى مؤسسة أنا اترأسها ...... ويتوقع منى راتب, أو مركز, أكثر من زملاءه .... أو أكثر مما يستحقه لمجرد أن هناك نوع من المودة بيننا ...... وهذا بالطبع أمر مرفوض*




*لا ما أقصدش كدة خالص خالص

دا إسمه إستغلال أو طمع ____ و دا طبعا مش كويس

أنا كل قصدى هو التوقع 

يعنى ممكن تتوقع رد فعل إبنك فى موقف معين _______ ردا لجميل الأيام والسنوات ___ دا إسمه عشم*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 يوليو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> العشم
> انك تطلب حاجة مش من حقك (سميها بقى حقد طبقى سميها طمع سميها زى ما تسميها )
> انك تتدخل فى شئون غيرك (تطفل بحجة انه بينا عشم )
> مصطلح عربي او مصرى بحت هذا والله اعلم
> ...



*ما كنتش فاهمة العشم كدة خالص بصراحة

العشم من وجهة نظرى :تصرفات حلوة أو مواقف كويسة من أشخاص إنت عملت معاهم أحسن دور واجب

أقلها يردوا الجميل طيب*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> انا كنت بفهمها ان حد محتاج خدمه ومتعشم انك تساعد
> 
> ان انا محتاجه شئ ومتعشمه فى حد يساعدنى
> 
> ...



*أنا بقول كدة برضوا​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> يعنى ممكن تتوقع رد فعل إبنك فى موقف معين _______ ردا لجميل الأيام والسنوات ___ دا إسمه عشم*



*هذا ليس عشم ..... بل واجب لا يقبل النقاش, لان الطرف الثانى, الأبن مثلا, لو لم يسند ابويه فى كبرهم يكون مجرما ومدان أمام الله والمجتمع *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هذا ليس عشم ..... بل واجب لا يقبل النقاش, لان الطرف الثانى, الأبن مثلا, لو لم يسند ابويه فى كبرهم يكون مجرما ومدان أمام الله والمجتمع *



*بأة إسمه عشم الأيام  ديه يا أستاذى

ما بقاش إسمه واجب

و بعدين حتى الواجب بقى ليه حلول مختلفة 

من جهة الأولاد حل 

و من جهة الآباء حل آخر

يعنى لو بعد الشر مرضت مثلا و إحتاجت لإبنك

و إبنك وقتها وداك دار مسنين ___________ هتزعل ؟؟؟؟

و لا عادى ؟؟؟

هو بالنسبة له ___ دار المسنين حل 

لكن بالنسبة لك ____ إيه ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## oesi no (21 يوليو 2013)

عم عشم مات والمعامله خد وهات 
والمصالح بتتصالح يا عم صالح ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بأة إسمه عشم الأيام  ديه يا أستاذى
> 
> ما بقاش إسمه واجب
> 
> ...



*ارسال الابوين لدار المسنين هم حكم بالإعدام غير محدد توقيت تنفيذه ..... وكل تلك الأمور شهاده عن فساد الجيل الذى نعيشه, وحتى تأتى النهاية .... فهكذا قال الكتاب (ولأجل كثرة الأثم .... تبرد محبة كثيري)*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ارسال الابوين لدار المسنين هم حكم بالإعدام غير محدد توقيت تنفيذه ..... وكل تلك الأمور شهاده عن فساد الجيل الذى نعيشه, وحتى تأتى النهاية .... فهكذا قال الكتاب (ولأجل كثرة الأثم .... تبرد محبة كثيري)*



*شوفت بأة زعلت إزاى ؟؟؟

أومال لو كان واقع حضرتك عايشه كنت عملت إيه ؟؟

عارف يا أستاذى أحيانا بأصلى لربنا و أقول إيه ؟؟؟

بقول له : يارب ما تحوجنيش لحد __ حتى لو كان مين __ عايزة لما أموت _ أموت كدة فى السريع من غير مرض و لا إحتياج لخدمة حد 
*


----------



## soso a (21 يوليو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> عم عشم مات والمعامله خد وهات
> والمصالح بتتصالح يا عم صالح ​



لاسف هذا مبدا الكثيرين 

بس انا لم احب هذا المبدا ابداااااااااااااااااااا ​


----------

